# How does retirement impact support payments.



## hangingbythreads. (Mar 11, 2018)

I realize the answer may vary from state to state, but in general, are support payment reduced after payer retires? 

Is the payment schedule defined as part of initial divorce agreement or re-negotiated after retirement occurs?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Child support or spousal support? Child support is calculated by a formula that takes into account your income. Spousal support has different rules that vary widely by the state of residence.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Since support is usually based on income, you would have to apply for a revision based on your retirement income. There could be some uncertainty, depending on when/if you get social security. It might be worth having your lawyer deal with it, if you think it will get complicated.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Since most people end up bringing in a lot less after retirement, yes retirement impact support payments. In a lot of states support payment end at retirement unless expressly stated otherwise in the divorce settlement.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are you and your wife?

Do both of you have jobs? If so what percentage of your joint income do you earn?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Another thing to consider is an ex spouse may be able to claim social security benefits under your credits, so support may be revised based on the ex spouse having an income stream option.


----------

